
How bad maps are ruining American broadband – The Verge - alphabettsy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/24/17882842/us-internet-broadband-map-isp-fcc-wireless-competition
======
megamindbrian2
We need to start suing over anti-competitive behavior. This is getting
ridiculous. The UN says internet is a human right. When I agree to pay
$30/month and suddenly my bill switches to $90, that is wrong.

~~~
ntw1103
What have you tried to do about it? I have found the following to be helpful:

\- Suggest canceling the subscription.

\- Suggest filing a complaint with the BBB.

\- Specifically list prices offered by competitors, and switching to their
offering. Sat., Cell,Cable,DSL,Dialup,WISP. Even if these aren't practical,
you can use them to bargin. Just be polite, the person is most likely just
trying to do their job. Some are allowed to offer better prices when you
mention certain competitors.

~~~
cmurf
What competitors? Huge swaths of the U.S. have a single broadband provider.
And in an even larger portion of the U.S. the purported dual provider cities,
don't have the overlap and competition that you'd expect, with well
established neighborhoods still with only one of the providers.

~~~
ntw1103
I am familiar with the lack of competition, which is why I suggested some that
might be options, Wireless ISPs are often available in locations people don't
expect. [https://uwn.com](https://uwn.com) is a Wisp lookup/map run by
Ubiquiti. There are others available. Excede, by Viasat is available in most
locations. It might not be useful for you, but suggesting it to your current
provider can be used to bargin for a better rate. I don't know your location
though, so I'm not sure what other options would be available.

